# MXR Dynacomp/Limiter questions



## cloudnine (Mar 13, 2006)

I know dickall about effects. 

Is there a difference in quality between the script Dynacomp, the 80s version without the LED, and the new reissues?

Also, I've seen the MXR Limiters around - are they decent enough as compressors?

Thanks :wave:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

compressor/limiter two different things. The script MXR is considered vintage therefore $$ the re-issue just doesn't cut it. If your looking for a comp then look for a Ross clone such as the one that Keeley has or if you are handy with soldering check out the Ross clone at BYOC .


----------

